# Male budgie blue beak?



## sToNe gArdeN (Nov 29, 2021)

Hello everyone just like the title says i have a male budgie 1,5 years old and his beak is still purple/pink like when he was a baby. Isnt it supposed to turn blue after 8+ months? Is this something i should worry about? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It depends on the mutation, some will stay pink, please post a picture of the bird and we can let you know about the mutation.


----------



## sToNe gArdeN (Nov 29, 2021)

Breeder told me it's pied.


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

sToNe gArdeN said:


> Breeder told me it's pied.


There are several pied mutations. This one is called Recessive Pied and a purple/pink cere is correct for a mature male.


----------



## bur (Nov 7, 2021)

What kind of material are the cage bars made of? It looks like it is galvanized metal, is that right? If it is, you really need to read this article (link below) on how to properly clean the bars, since galvanized metal can cause heavy metal poisoning in budgies. 









Cage or Aviary Wire Mesh Must be Safe for your Budgie


Mesh or Wire Must be Safe for Your Budgies Budgies are extremely susceptible to Heavy Metal Poisoning If you are using galvanized wire on the budgie's cage, it is important to clean it carefully. If you wish to use stainless steel mesh, there are different options...




www.talkbudgies.com


----------



## sToNe gArdeN (Nov 29, 2021)

wmcburke said:


> There are several pied mutations. This one is called Recessive Pied and a purple/pink cere is correct for a mature male.


Well mine is not like the one's I searched on googled. Are you sure?



bur said:


> What kind of material are the cage bars made of? It looks like it is galvanized metal, is that right? If it is, you really need to read this article (link below) on how to properly clean the bars, since galvanized metal can cause heavy metal poisoning in budgies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was a just a temporary cage for like a day. Thank you.


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

sToNe gArdeN said:


> Well mine is not like the one's I searched on googled.


How is he different? Recessive Pieds come in all colors. Is that the difference you're seeing? Yours is a Light Green Recessive Pied. Also Recessive Pieds can have other mutations in the mix--Opaline, Greywing etc. But they are still Recessive Pieds.


----------



## sToNe gArdeN (Nov 29, 2021)

wmcburke said:


> How is he different? Recessive Pieds come in all colors. Is that the difference you're seeing? Yours is a Light Green Recessive Pied. Also Recessive Pieds can have other mutations in the mix--Opaline, Grewywing etc. But they are still Recessive Pieds.


Thank you.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*
*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums! 

You've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices, and you have been given some great advice above by FaeryBee. 

As mentioned, your budgie is a recessive pied budgie. This refers to his "mottled" or "patchy" appearance and does not take into account other mutations that can exist alongside recessive pied. Male recessive pied budgies retain their immature colored cere their entire life; wcmburke has given you correct information. Your budgies' full mutation is called "light green recessive pied". 

Be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and stickies, most of which are included above, to ensure you're up to date on everything. 

Please be sure to ask if you have questions after doing so, and hope to see you around!


----------

